# Trackman Fitting by Scott Gourlay



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 28, 2011)

Had a bonus day off today prior to starting out at my new place of employment tomorrow so decided that I'd take a trip up to Craigmillar Park CG and have a fitting session with Craig Gourlay.  My reasons were:

1) although I was "fitted" for new irons around Xmas, I was never really totally convinced by it's thoroughness - so I wanted to see how my R9TPs performed for me, and see what alternatives might be "recommended"

and

2) I've heard such great things about, (and as I keep passing on recommendations on this forum based on the views of others), I thought that I'd see what it was all about.

So - results were (based on 6i)

Current:  TM R9TP with KBS Tour Stiff 110g (std lie, std length)

Ave Clubhead Speed: 89
Ave Ball Speed: 115
Ave Smash: 1.29
Ave Carry Distance: 160yds.....

best results..... and I tried a LOT of different combinations

Mizuno MP53 with Dynamic Gold S300... 1/2" long & 2 degree upright (makes me wonder if my prev fitting was worth it!!!)

Ave Clubhead speed: 89
Ave Ball speed: 120 topping out at 123
Ave Smash 1.36 topping out at 1.40
Ave Carry distance: 171 topping out at 179....

Dispersion was better with the Mizzies too, although I didn't get the data for my TM's, so can't post a comparison

 (if anyone's geekishly interested in the full data I was given, I can scan & upload)

Overall it was a brilliant session - tried heads from Mizuno, KZG and, for those with thicker wallets, Vega combined with a number of shafts (I think that he may also stock Ping).  Scott certainly knows his stuff and goes out of his way to make you feel relaxed - and considering I was there for an hour & three quarters it was a complete bargain at Â£25!!

Overall I can't recommend him highly enough for anyone who's considering a new set of bats in East/Central Scotland - you need to at least give him a bell/drop him a mail - it'll be one of the best 25 pounds you ever spend.

....... off to see what's in the piggy bank for a set of MP53's now...........


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 28, 2011)

Trackman is awesome. I wish I had access to one! 

Congrats on the Mizzies though. The 53's are lovely clubs. Hope you have enough in the piggy bank


----------



## chris661 (Feb 28, 2011)

Trackman is awesome. I wish I had access to one!/quote]

There is a place here that has a trackman setup, you can go in and have a half hour blatting balls and then get a print out of your distances.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 1, 2011)

Enjoyed reading it, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## crux (Mar 1, 2011)

(if anyone's geekishly interested in the full data I was given, I can scan & upload)
		
Click to expand...

Put's hand up. Geek here, would like to see the spin rates and angles etc..


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 1, 2011)

(if anyone's geekishly interested in the full data I was given, I can scan & upload)
		
Click to expand...

Put's hand up. Geek here, would like to see the spin rates and angles etc..
		
Click to expand...


Oh gosh, I held off on asking but hell, I would like to see it too...


----------



## TheClaw (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for that. Took a look at Scott's website there, it is tempting.  

Although I hit my irons well I always wonder 'how well if..?'

Can you buy the clubs from Scott or do you have to order them in somewhere else? Does he do trade-ins??


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Mar 1, 2011)

ok chaps - just about got this photobuckt thingy cracked.... (fingers crossed)

http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/kevinhaggart/kdhtrackman28feb11.jpg

yes - he sells/builds everything that he fits (and a little more too i'd imagine)

he'll also accept trade-ins, but it based on a golfbidder type valuation (not the actual golfbidder site, but similar - I can't remember exactly who he said he uses, but it saves him holding onto too much 2nd hand stock that he might struggle to shift)  so px may not be top dollar

take it easy


----------



## TheClaw (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------

